# Ersatz für Siemens SIMOSTEP?



## DarkLykan (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ein kleines Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
An einigen Anlagen haben wir 3~ Schrittmotoren von Siemens (1FL3041-0AC31-0BK0) eingesetzt. Leider hat Siemens die ja aufgekündigt und so kommen wir an keine neuen Schrittmotoren von Siemens ran, da Siemens diese jetzt nur noch als Ersatzteile führt.
Nun bin ich auf der suche nach einem neuen Hersteller von Schrittmotoren und deren Leistungsteilen. 
Mein Problem dabei ist, dass die Neuen das Lochbild zur Befestigung aufweisen müssen und von einer FM353 angesteuert werden sollen.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag welche man da am besten nehmen kann und was sind so eure Erfahrungen mit den Schrittmotoren anderer Hersteller.

MfG DarkLykan

PS: Hab ja noch die Motordaten vergessen ^^ also hier sind sie:
3~ Schrittmotor
Mn 2Nm
In 1,75 Arms
Ui 230 VAC
Pmax 190W
mit Bremse


----------

